# Teardrop Camper build



## T-N-T

So, a while back I had a popup.  I loved it for the most part.  But it had problems opening sometimes.  And even broke on a trip.  I was 6 hours from home and the crank mechanism gave way.  I raised the top and cut sapling trees to hold it up.  (I was not going to be denied my hunting trip)
Any way, the short of the long is I traded up to a 25 ft Outback.  Now, my gas mileage is absolutely terrible when I go from south of GA to the mountains of GA.  I had to have a better option.  Thus, the Teardrop idea was born.  This thing should not change gas mileage by more than 1/2 a mile per gallon or so...  And will be a huge step up from a tent!


----------



## T-N-T




----------



## T-N-T

5ft wide (queen mattress)  total body length just shy of 10ft and 4ft tall on the body. 
 Built on an old double jet ski trailer (craigslist) 
Hope to have it up and running by spring!
More to come....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Nice !!!!!!!


----------



## bamaboy

Good deal!!! Keep us updated with the progress and pics!! Looks nice!!!


----------



## Artfuldodger

I've always wanted to build one of those. Traditionally they were 4' wide. My wife and I laid out 4' on the floor and decided that if we ever did make one, it would have to be 5' wide. Will you put the galley in the back?


----------



## Bernard goldsmith

First hunting camper I had was one like that! 1952.


----------



## T-N-T

Artfuldodger said:


> I've always wanted to build one of those. Traditionally they were 4' wide. My wife and I laid out 4' on the floor and decided that if we ever did make one, it would have to be 5' wide. Will you put the galley in the back?



My wife and I dont sleep well in a queen bed most times.  So a 4' bed was OUT.  I decided I HAD to go up at least to a queen.  And yes, galley in the back!  No sink,  didnt see the point in the space it takes up. (sink and water holding tank and pump...) 
I will sheet the outside in colored aluminum.  A race shop close to home has 4'X10' sheets at a good price.  
I cant wait to get done and get camping.
Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## seeker

I see a lot of good times in your near future.


----------



## T-N-T

Made a little progress today.


----------



## Bpruitt

Very nice! How in the world did you bend the plywood for the front?


----------



## sparky

good job. keep us posted,i'd like to make one


----------



## T-N-T

Bpruitt said:


> Very nice! How in the world did you bend the plywood for the front?



Its 1/4 inch birch.  Cut into 12 to 16 wide rips.  A full sheet breaks for some reason.  smaller strips just bend on around?


----------



## Bpruitt

TopherAndTick said:


> Its 1/4 inch birch.  Cut into 12 to 16 wide rips.  A full sheet breaks for some reason.  smaller strips just bend on around?



Didn't think of that,I ain't a carpenter by any means.


----------



## tsharp

Very nice just what you need. Should pull very good.


----------



## T-N-T

Bpruitt said:


> Didn't think of that,I ain't a carpenter by any means.



I thought I would have to buy 1/8 ply and use two layers.  But, the 1/4 did the job.  Hopefully this week I will get the hatch built and mocked up.


----------



## bamaboy

TopherAndTick said:


> Its 1/4 inch birch.  Cut into 12 to 16 wide rips.  A full sheet breaks for some reason.  smaller strips just bend on around?



You can't tell in your pic that you cut the plywood into strips for the bend up front. Did you ruin one piece of plywood before figuring it out? It looks great!!! Keep up the good work!!! Can not wait to see more progress on it!!


----------



## T-N-T

Didnt ruin it,  but heard it popping...  Ripped it and turned it over...  No sweat though.  
I did however bust a sheet in half when I tried to push into the inside...  Tighter radius.  Just a little but tighter nonetheless.  So I know that the outside is pushing the max on the plywood.
To those who want to build similar-  They make a product called "bending plywood"  Usually in a 3/8 or so thickness.  Will take a Tight radius just fine.  Or 1/8 ply


----------



## hunter rich

TopherAndTick said:


> To those who want to build similar-  They make a product called "bending plywood"  Usually in a 3/8 or so thickness.  Will take a Tight radius just fine.  Or 1/8 ply



I was going to suggest the use of bender board, we use it all the time in commercial cabinetry and custom curved walls like you see at a nursing station or court house. It can be bent in fairly tight radii.


----------



## riprap

They also sell bendable plywood for concrete forms. EXPENSIVE.


----------



## Fortner

Very cool Chris, I see exactly what you mean now!


----------



## T-N-T

Added some foam insulation to the roof today.  Help keep the sun from making this thing an Easy Bake Oven.  And deaden the sounds of passers by I hope.



Also started the hatch door.  (laying in the back of camper)


----------



## T-N-T

So I got the rear hatch built and skinned today.  The rear view is nice I think.  Tomorrow I hope to build the interior cabinets and get it sanded down.   All in all it is turning out very nice I do believe.


----------



## 7 point

Nice work topher that's going to be A good camper.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

You ought to put some little pontoons on it and make it a tiny amphibious houseboat.


----------



## Kimbolicious

TopherAndTick said:


> View attachment 773641
> 
> So I got the rear hatch built and skinned today.  The rear view is nice I think.  Tomorrow I hope to build the interior cabinets and get it sanded down.   All in all it is turning out very nice I do believe.


 Great job!!! Can't wait to see the finished predicted. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Kimbolicious

TopherAndTick said:


> View attachment 773641
> 
> So I got the rear hatch built and skinned today.  The rear view is nice I think.  Tomorrow I hope to build the interior cabinets and get it sanded down.   All in all it is turning out very nice I do believe.


 Great job!!! Can't wait to see the finished product. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## T-N-T

Thanks guys again!  I appreciate the comments!


----------



## The Original Rooster

That's some real talent right here.


----------



## Cullen Bohannon

Those teardrops are very cool, and the galleys in back would be extremely handy.  I will probably build one someday.

One way to bend plywood is to score it.  In the area you want to bend, about every inch or so, score it with saw blade kerfs.  To do that, set your circular saw blade depth about 1/2 the thickness of the plywood.  For 1/2" thick plywood, set your saw blade depth about 1/4".  Then, every inch or so, cut a straight kerf across the plywood, guiding your saw with a straightedge.  Best to do this on the side of the plywood you want to go on the inside.  When you bend the plywood around the curve, those saw blade kerfs will mostly close up (and the plywood will bend much more easily).


----------



## T-N-T

Cullen Bohannon said:


> Those teardrops are very cool, and the galleys in back would be extremely handy.  I will probably build one someday.
> 
> One way to bend plywood is to score it.  In the area you want to bend, about every inch or so, score it with saw blade kerfs.  To do that, set your circular saw blade depth about 1/2 the thickness of the plywood.  For 1/2" thick plywood, set your saw blade depth about 1/4".  Then, every inch or so, cut a straight kerf across the plywood, guiding your saw with a straightedge.  Best to do this on the side of the plywood you want to go on the inside.  When you bend the plywood around the curve, those saw blade kerfs will mostly close up (and the plywood will bend much more easily).



Yep,  I used to have to that to oak boards to wrap around the front on the first step on fancy staircases.  Used to build a Lot of staircases back in the day.  But now pretty well only build cabinets.  
On a side note,  I dont know if I am even old enough to talk about "back in the day" about my career...?


----------



## T-N-T

Started in the back today.  Didnt get as far as I hoped to though.  Got interrupted by my dad holding a bucket of minnows.  OR minners depending on where you grew up 
The hatch is held on with some temporary hinges just as a "mock up"  I figure at this point I better start making sure all is well before I proceed to the next step.




Here is start on the cabinet above my legs on the inside.  Going to have doors on front to hide clothes on trips.


----------



## bamaboy

Man this is great!! I look forward to seeing your progress weekly!! Keep the pics and updates coming!! Your work looks great!


----------



## T-N-T

bamaboy said:


> Man this is great!! I look forward to seeing your progress weekly!! Keep the pics and updates coming!! Your work looks great!



Thank you sir!


----------



## bamaboy

TopherAndTick said:


> Thank you sir!



You kind of help lite a fire in me,I went out and got a 6x12 enclosed trailer today to turn into a camper for me. I know it is not building one like you have but it pushed me to finally do it for myself. Are you a carpenter by trade? Your work looks great,that is why I asked.


----------



## T-N-T

bamaboy said:


> You kind of help lite a fire in me,I went out and got a 6x12 enclosed trailer today to turn into a camper for me. I know it is not building one like you have but it pushed me to finally do it for myself. Are you a carpenter by trade? Your work looks great,that is why I asked.



Bama, CONGRATS on your purchase!  Yes, I started when I was a kid holding the "dumb" end of the tape measure, etc...
Then I went to work out of school doing trim work and then progressed to doing my own thing with High end houses and interior trim staircases and fireplace mantles...
Then about 7 years ago when the economy was tanking hard in big cities I moved to south GA from just outside of Charlotte NC.  My dad had just decided to go full on cabinet building and had quit his job of 5 or 6 years as an instructor at a tech school.  We have been building boxes ever since.
The cabinet shop  and tools make the teardrop build MUCH easier than building in a home garage.
Again, Bamaboy, good job on the trailer.  IT will make an excellent toy hauler if you want.  Google Images was my friend on my build.  I recommend you spend a few nights browsing the ol inerweb.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Dang topher!!!!! Never mind about the hobby! Looks like you have created a full time job. Looks dang good. I gotta use my camper more, we bought it last year. I hate coming home and seeing it just sit there.


----------



## T-N-T

Break'n you just gotta hook up to it and head down the road.  If you make plans you will use it.  Say, OK Im going camping 2nd weekend of next month....  And then it will be a planned event that you work towards and plan around.  Waiting till Thur or Fri to decide doesnt cut it I find.


----------



## 7 point

lookin good topher


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

TopherAndTick said:


> Break'n you just gotta hook up to it and head down the road.  If you make plans you will use it.  Say, OK Im going camping 2nd weekend of next month....  And then it will be a planned event that you work towards and plan around.  Waiting till Thur or Fri to decide doesnt cut it I find.



Yeah I know your right. Hopefully more will be done seeing how duck season is over. I know when the crappie start biting in full force it'll be hooked up very very soon.


----------



## T-N-T

7 point said:


> lookin good topher



 thanks


----------



## cjones

Wow.  Awesome project!  I like the idea of a teardrop so it would pull better behind my already gas-guzzling Jeep, but I'm a bit taller than average and wouldn't be able to fit into a 'factory' teardrop.  A homemade rig could be customized to what I need, though.

Wheels are a turnin'..... 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## T-N-T

I added some laminate flooring to the back today.  I will also be putting that same "engineered oak flooring" in the front.  
Dont worry, I didnt buy it,  it was given to us as a "sample" from a vendor.  They wanted us to try and sell flooring.  Even though we told him we were a Cabinet shop not a Flooring shop...  My gain I guess.


----------



## T-N-T

cjones said:


> Wow.  Awesome project!  I like the idea of a teardrop so it would pull better behind my already gas-guzzling Jeep, but I'm a bit taller than average and wouldn't be able to fit into a 'factory' teardrop.  A homemade rig could be customized to what I need, though.
> 
> Wheels are a turnin'.....
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thats the beauty of building one,  ANY size you want.


----------



## Paymaster

Man that is great!!!!!!!! I am enjoying your camper build!


----------



## Todd E

T&T...........

I just wanna say that you are one heck of a skilled tradesman. 
You do jam up work !!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

That is awesome...very skilled carpenter


----------



## T-N-T

Thanks guys!  I really appreciate it.  
So I found a source close to home that has polished aluminum sheets.  So turns out the ol Teardrop is going to have an old school Airstream look to it. 
Will have more pics up this weekend.  Stay tuned!


----------



## ChiefOsceola

TopherAndTick said:


> Thanks guys!  I really appreciate it.
> So I found a source close to home that has polished aluminum sheets.  So turns out the ol Teardrop is going to have an old school Airstream look to it.
> Will have more pics up this weekend.  Stay tuned!



Very cool.  Wish I had the skills and tools to do one.


----------



## broadhead

Fantastic work. I'm enjoying following the build.


----------



## T-N-T

So today I managed to build a counter top.  And make a few dividers for propane cans.  Trying to get a mock up with cooler and totes.  Gotta figure for some drawers under counter.  MAybe get the floor inside tomorrow. 



This is the formica I used for counter top.  It was a freebee from our counter top supplier.  They have a bunch of stuff laying around like any business and said since it was for a personal project to just take it.    It is a copper looking raised pattern.  I think it will Pop against the polished aluminum exterior.  Really cool looking stuff!


----------



## Killer Kyle

Dude C, this thing is outrageous! I KNOW you're having fun making it, because I'm having fun just watching it progress! All I can say is that thing better be ready by turkey season! Excellent work man! I wouldn't have expected anything less!!


----------



## T-N-T

Killer Kyle said:


> Dude C, this thing is outrageous! I KNOW you're having fun making it, because I'm having fun just watching it progress! All I can say is that thing better be ready by turkey season! Excellent work man! I wouldn't have expected anything less!!



No doubt!  I heard some gobbles the last Sat. of duck season.  Whew it got me in the mood!  Hope to be complete in just a few weeks...


----------



## Triple C

Just spent the last few minutes reading your thread.  That thing is a bomb!!!  You gotta keep this thread going.  Can't wait for the next update with pics!!!


----------



## Artfuldodger

It's coming right along. I like the galley area. Will you put a vent in the ceiling with a little fan?

This one is popular:
http://www.fantasticvent.com/


----------



## doenightmare

Real nice work - that is gonna be awesome!


----------



## T-N-T

Artfuldodger said:


> It's coming right along. I like the galley area. Will you put a vent in the ceiling with a little fan?
> 
> This one is popular:
> http://www.fantasticvent.com/



Yep  I have a fan on order.  But I didnt splurge on the "good one"  I got the cheapo for now.  This thing is costly to build in a short time.  So I save a little here and there.  But I figure I am building to camp in the mountains and its cool there mostly.  (high elevations I frequent)  So,  big air movement shouldnt be a deal.  I hope.


----------



## T-N-T

Oh yeah Artful,  I hope the galley is finished up this weekend...  But it way bigger than I thought it would be.  A nice upgrade from a tent anyday!


----------



## T-N-T

Installed some gas shocks to hold the galley lid open.  Picked then up at the junk yard for $10!  They were a little too long so they needed to be recessed into the counter top, but no biggie.


----------



## T-N-T

Got the doors hung on the cabinets over the "leg and feet" area.  Also placed the window in the hole for picture purposes.  I will need to hang the aluminum skin before window can be installed properly.  Also laid down a little hard wood flooring.  But for what purpose I dont know...?  The mattress is going to fill the entire area.


----------



## T-N-T

For those of you who think like I do-  The little ol tires that came on the original Jet Ski trailer are TOO small!  So I am going to use some jeep take-offs from when I was building my jeep and upgraded to some off-set rims and mud tires.  The rubber shows nearly no wear so I am in good shape for a long time.


----------



## T-N-T

This how the galley turned out.  I dont know if I will add more to it or not.  HAd thought about putting the cooler on a slideout kind of shelf.  But I doubt I will.  I might have to use a different cooler that might not fit on said shelf one day.  I have never even used the Yeti yet.  Its pretty small inside that thing.  And I just dont know how it will work out for me.  It was a gift, I am just too cheap to buy one myself...

The two drawers have a slight curve on the face.  It was a LOT of work to do and not "enough" result.  Should have just sloped flat boards there....  But hey!, its done now right.


----------



## T-N-T

One more I forgot


----------



## Jeff C.

Awesome Build! Enjoy watching it progress.


----------



## T-N-T

OK, last bite for this weekend folks!  This is all I got for now.


----------



## Todd E

If the cabinet biz gets slow, I think you've found your other opportunity.............

If you could build, make you a profit, and sell a lil cheaper than these t-drop dealers I see.............I would buy !!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines

I'm really enjoying this thread and that camper is looking great.......Now I may have missed reading it and if so,I'm sorry.
But,how are you going to get the mattress inside of it?


----------



## T-N-T

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm really enjoying this thread and that camper is looking great.......Now I may have missed reading it and if so,I'm sorry.
> But,how are you going to get the mattress inside of it?





Well,  some people I saw while researching make a short door in the very back to slide in and out from the galley.  Some people use futon mattresses and some people use Camper surplus table/bed multi piece mattresses.  I am going to buy a cheap memory foam mattress from wally world for less than $200.  Fold in half and cram through the door.  (I hope!)  I read some place that this is not too hard with the memory foam.  At least the thinner ones.  6-8 inches.  Traditional spring mattresses wont fold so that option is out.  
IF it doesnt fold I will simply cut it in half length ways and insert 2 pieces.  They say that you can saw them with an electric knife very easily.
But the first trip might be with the air mattress we bought for thanksgiving a few years back.  Who knows I might not have to upgrade.  Then again...


----------



## aabradley82

Topher, if your using a foam matress the ones I have bought are vacuum packed small enough to fit in the door. Check it out before opening the pack. Also leave time for it to expand. I didnt once and had to sleep on a hard lumpy matress the first night.


----------



## T-N-T

aabradley82 said:


> Topher, if your using a foam matress the ones I have bought are vacuum packed small enough to fit in the door. Check it out before opening the pack. Also leave time for it to expand. I didnt once and had to sleep on a hard lumpy matress the first night.



Thanks!  Now that you mention it,  I have a 2 inch memory foam topper on my bed and we had to let it expand properly...


----------



## T-N-T

In an effort to keep everyone interested I have a few pics that are not as impressive as others but new pics to see for those who are looking.


I started to mock up the door today.  Cut the hole for the window and such.  Also you can see the bigger rim and tires are mounted.  Now it has a nicer stance IMO.

This is the first "Action Shot" (as KillerKyle would call it) of me cutting the hole in the roof for the vent.  I feel like a roof rack is not at all out of the question for one of these things after my 240lb self was up there...

And finally a view of the hole for the vent.  Not exciting I know but better than no pic!


----------



## bamaboy

Coming along...looking great!!! Yep I am still keeping up with the build,looks awesome!!!


----------



## Cullen Bohannon

Looking very nice.  I can tell you have put a lot of thought and most certainly a whole lot of effort into it.  I used to dream up projects like that.  Hmmm - maybe I should take that up again - lol.

The first time you camp in it, I bet you'll sleep with a real big smile on your face.  It'll beat the living heck out of buying something.  Says someone who built almost all of the furniture in his old house (and his daughter's bedroom sets too).  It's nice to turn every time and see something you built.

Feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## T-N-T

You got it Cullen.  Plenty of thought.  Trying not to have any re-though though.  I am good at seeing a different route halfway into a project.  But this one I tried to plan the look I was going for and stick to it.  I have done so thus far.  So I am impressed with myself for that.   
I have built plenty of things for myself that I use.  Tables and an entertainment center I watch TV in every day.  But the Teardrop is going to be the coolest thing I have built I believe...


----------



## T-N-T

Bama-  Any plans yet on your trailer/camper???  Looking forward to some pics from you too!


----------



## Toffy

*Great job.*

I am envious. Neat work.


----------



## catalpa

That's nice. Looking real good. Please keep the pics coming.


----------



## Triple C

Very cool thread to follow!  Looking forward to next update.


----------



## T-N-T

Thanks for keeping up guys!  I dont know what I like more,  completing a step or sharing with yall that I finished a step.

Update-  Polished aluminum is ready to pick up.  So this weekend is going to be great.  Next pics to come should be good.


----------



## Killer Kyle

TopherAndTick said:


> No doubt!  I heard some gobbles the last Sat. of duck season.  Whew it got me in the mood!  Hope to be complete in just a few weeks...



I gotta put a bird on that custom call! I sure am glad you're building me a camper to sleep in when you come up! Wait....that sleeps three grown men.....right? I hear banjos!


----------



## T-N-T

I am hoping it will be enough for one grown man and his wife!  Three mens is too many mens! 

Update-  Polished aluminum is in the shop ready to install tomorrow.  (Sat)


----------



## T-N-T

Sneak preview.  I want to get it out in the sun to take pics.  I still have to cut the hole in the metal on the roof to install the vent.  And install the keepers for the hatch to stay down.  And then finish the door.  BUT,  tomorrow should be Close to finished.  Close enough to look finished on here.


----------



## carver

looks great


----------



## 7 point

Nice Topher cant wait to see all of it.


----------



## T-N-T

Thanks guys!


----------



## 7 point

I was just thinking diamond plate aluminum fenders would look good.


----------



## T-N-T

Still a few things to button up.  (If you look closely at the top and bottom of the door I ran short on aluminum angle to finish trimming it out)  Still need to put some ends on the wires to attach them to the battery on the tongue.  Then I also need a piece of trim at the very back to cover the wood that is the floor.  And then fenders and lights to make it street legal.  But technically it is camp-able now.


Thanks to all who have kept up with my build.  And to those who want to build one I would love to give any advise I can from my learned experience.


----------



## T-N-T

7 point said:


> I was just thinking diamond plate aluminum fenders would look good.



Yeah, I am looking around for fenders.  Trying to balance cost and looks.   I really would like to run NO fenders but Johny Law wouldnt agree.


----------



## Huntsman.45

Awesome job Topher. I have been following since you started. Neat camper.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

You wouldn't wana run no fenders it will best it it death with rocks and dings as well as sling water and mudd all over it. Some stainless fenders would look sweet


----------



## bamaboy

TopherAndTick said:


> View attachment 776121
> 
> View attachment 776122
> 
> View attachment 776123
> 
> 
> Still a few things to button up.  (If you look closely at the top and bottom of the door I ran short on aluminum angle to finish trimming it out)  Still need to put some ends on the wires to attach them to the battery on the tongue.  Then I also need a piece of trim at the very back to cover the wood that is the floor.  And then fenders and lights to make it street legal.  But technically it is camp-able now.
> 
> 
> In case you are wondering I "think" I have around $1500 to $2000 worth into it.  But the cost is actually less.  I had a lot of freebees here.  Wheels and tires just laying around....hardwood floor.....lots and lots of scrap materials from the cabinet shop...and so on.
> 
> Thanks to all who have kept up with my build.  And to those who want to build one I would love to give any advise I can from my learned experience.



WOW<WOW!!!! That is all I can say!! Fantastic job!!!! Awesome!!!! Congrats!!!!  Very NICE!!!


----------



## T-N-T

Thanks guys for keeping up and looking!


----------



## T-N-T

Gadestroyer74 said:


> You wouldn't wana run no fenders it will best it it death with rocks and dings as well as sling water and mudd all over it. Some stainless fenders would look sweet



Yeah, I considered the possible damage.  And considering I built it to go on WMA's with Gravel roads no less.  But no fenders has a certain Rat Rod feel about it.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Oh yeah that's deff true ! It sure is nice. I bet it will blind the fool outta you with some bright sun on it lol. Want have to worry about proble riding behind you with there brights on


----------



## T-N-T

Wait till I get a little polish on it!   There is a fuel oil delivery truck in the town next to mine.  There tanker truck is polished aluminum.  I got behind it on a sunny day....  I backed Waayyyyy off.  Blinding.


----------



## 242outdoors

Man that is sweet!


----------



## Beartrkkr

TopherAndTick said:


> View attachment 774727
> Installed some gas shocks to hold the galley lid open.  Picked then up at the junk yard for $10!  They were a little too long so they needed to be recessed into the counter top, but no biggie.




Just a suggestion.  Sweet build by the way. You might want to put some kind of boot or grommet on the base of the shock so food and junk don't accumulate in the hole.


----------



## bluemarlin

That's awesome. Like a mirror! I like the no fender look too.
You got skills brother.


----------



## T-N-T

Beartrkkr said:


> Just a suggestion.  Sweet build by the way. You might want to put some kind of boot or grommet on the base of the shock so food and junk don't accumulate in the hole.



Noted.  Good looking out Bear Tracker.  Thanks


----------



## cjones

Man that is one sweet looking rig!  Thanks for posting pics of the build!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

Hope I don't sound too dumb,but how do you keep the back from leaking around the hinge? Great job by the way! Showed this thread to the wife and she says "I want one". May have to tackle this when I get my house remodel done!!!!!


----------



## T-N-T

It is not installed yet, but, simple weather strip that the hatch will close down into.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread!


----------



## T-N-T

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> Hope I don't sound too dumb,but how do you keep the back from leaking around the hinge? Great job by the way! Showed this thread to the wife and she says "I want one". May have to tackle this when I get my house remodel done!!!!!



You know I just re-read your post...    The hinge itself is water proof.  It is called a hurricane hinge.  Not a normal piano hinge.  You run silicone under the two lips and screw it down.  Ill see if I can post up a close pic. 
The weather stripping is to run down the sides of the galley on top of the wall.


----------



## T-N-T

Again thanks to all who have kept up and enjoyed...  My english teacher would drop dead if she could see how far my grammar has come.  Even though it "aint" really all that great still!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

TopherAndTick said:


> You know I just re-read your post...    The hinge itself is water proof.  It is called a hurricane hinge.  Not a normal piano hinge.  You run silicone under the two lips and screw it down.  Ill see if I can post up a close pic.
> The weather stripping is to run down the sides of the galley on top of the wall.


thanks from what my wife says i will be tackling a project like this!


----------



## T-N-T

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> thanks from what my wife says i will be tackling a project like this!



  Congrats.  It will be fun.


----------



## Triple C

How cool is it going to be to pull up in the camp spot with a creation of your own?  Love the thread!!!  Keep the updates coming and be sure and post the experience with pics of your first camping trip.  You will have a crowd gathered around your spot.  Gotta come up with a name for your camper...


----------



## Beartrkkr

Triple C said:


> You will have a crowd gathered around your spot.  Gotta come up with a name for your camper...



Make a plaque for the name....maybe T&T (for TopherandTick) Custom Camper?


----------



## triton

I have enjoyed the posts and know you will love camping in it.Just dont pack to many Pork & Beans!!!!


----------



## T-N-T

I have tail lights in the mail and some side marker lights as well.  LED even.  Going to visit family this weekend so no progress will be made.  But I am thinkig by next weekend to have it all wrapped up.  Then head out within the next 4 weeks.  Turkey season starts soon and the first weekend or two here is golden so no camping then!  
As for a name,  I have bounced a few in my head but none of them have stuck.  Some are a little Cliche sounding and I dont know how I feel about them.  Stuff like "Baby Bullet"  - knock off of "Silver Bullet"   I dont know I will think of something.  Might have to take it out for a weekend to know for sure.


----------



## T-N-T

triton said:


> I have enjoyed the posts and know you will love camping in it.Just dont pack to many Pork & Beans!!!!





Remember, I cut in a vent!  It has a fan!


----------



## Rackbuster

Topher,
You have done good. I have just been following along with the thread. Don't worry about your teacher, you are safe ain't is in the dictionary now. As for a name just call it the Silver Express, After the Silver Bullet and Holiday Inn Express .


----------



## T-N-T

Rackbuster-  Thats pretty good!  Silver Express-  I like it.

Anyone else have anything clever, post it up...  I am interested in any good name you want to share.


----------



## tsharp

How about Silver Back


----------



## tsharp

Now you have me thinking, The Chrome Dome, The Shining Knight? But what do I know!


----------



## triton

Keep the vent open a little.You wouldnt want to loose a window.That camper is awsome!!!


----------



## Blindboy

Lightning bolt deer slapper?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Hutchie Hut.


----------



## Oldstick

Meant to comment on this thread before now, but I concur that is indeed the work of a Master Craftsman.


----------



## T-N-T

tsharp said:


> Now you have me thinking, The Chrome Dome, The Shining Knight? But what do I know!



I like Chrome Dome.  Seems too obvious and I am a little surprised I have not thought of it.    But a good name to keep in mind


----------



## T-N-T

And once more I say thanks every one for your kind words!  I do appreciate them very much.


----------



## gacowboy

Wow , Great job !
 Really cool project, you will enjoy it !


----------



## meherg

That thing is awesome 
I would like to see a pic of it hooked up behind the truck 
Awesome build


----------



## Triple C

"The Topher Teardrop"
"Topher's Teardrop"


----------



## triton

Shiney Turtle


----------



## biggsteve

on ebay...aluminum trailer fenders....?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...0.l3201&_nkw=aluminum+fender+trailer&_sacat=0


----------



## Lonestar

Homegrown. (Sorry)


----------



## strutlife

X2. Can't wait to see finished product. Lookin fantastic!


----------



## elfiii

Wow! That's Airstream quality on no budget. Well done T&T. I know you will enjoy it once it's done.


----------



## T-N-T

Picked up some aluminum fenders today.  Its nice having a trailer manufacturer 20 minutes up the road!  I am happy with the way things turned out.  I was planning on a mountain camping weekend in 2 weeks.  BUT lows in the high twenties right now are not looking good to the wife.    So,  Might go to mountains might not.  We shall see.


----------



## T-N-T

Couple more views.


----------



## Triple C

That thing looks awesome Topher!  Slap you a GON sticker on that thing and you're good to go.  Can't wait to hear about your 1st camping trip.  You'll be the talk of the campground in that thing.  Awesome thread.  Really enjoyed following along.


----------



## lagrangedave

Bad to the bone, needs chrome wheels though.


----------



## T-N-T

lagrangedave said:


> Bad to the bone, needs chrome wheels though.



ALMOST had some.  But for now the black ones were FREE.  But I know I will run across a deal soon enough.  I simply will not buy new ones.  Im Cheap!


----------



## T-N-T

Triple C said:


> That thing looks awesome Topher!  Slap you a GON sticker on that thing and you're good to go.  Can't wait to hear about your 1st camping trip.  You'll be the talk of the campground in that thing.  Awesome thread.  Really enjoyed following along.



GON sticker huh.  Where would one get a GON sticker...?


----------



## T-N-T

Also Triple C  I really plan on having a view just like your Avatar soon!


----------



## Triple C

TopherAndTick said:


> GON sticker huh.  Where would one get a GON sticker...?



Email a few pics to GON and tell them you need a GON decal to finish it off.  Bet they would put you one in the mail same day.  As for the avatar pic...ain't nothing better than arriving at the farm on a Friday afternoon and watching the sunset around the fire pit.  Never gets old.


----------



## T-N-T

I just found a thread in "Gear Review"  that shows an address to send a self addressed stamped envelope to get a free sticker!  For those who need one.


----------



## T-N-T

The GON stickers are free.
Send a Stamed, self-addressed envelope to
GON 
4331 Seven Islands Rd.
Madison, GA 30650
and your stickers will be in return mail.
Thanks


----------



## Hornet22

Awesome, just awesome TnT. Is anybody else kinda bummed that this build is over with? Kinda like followin JT in LFTT, kept checking in to see what was next.


----------



## T-N-T

Hornet22 said:


> Awesome, just awesome TnT. Is anybody else kinda bummed that this build is over with? Kinda like followin JT in LFTT, kept checking in to see what was next.



Well Hornet,  just talk someone into giving me a build sheet and a deposit and I will start a New Teardrop Build #2!


----------



## T-N-T

Also,  I think it has been decided that the camper shall be named simply  TnT.


----------



## 7 point

Nice job Topher get that GON sticker on there and it will complete. I expect to see some campin pix soon.


----------



## T-N-T

7 point said:


> Nice job Topher get that GON sticker on there and it will complete. I expect to see some campin pix soon.



Reservations made at Stephen C Walker state park for next weekend!  Going to do some paddling and fishing.  Should be a good time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

TopherAndTick said:


> Well Hornet,  just talk someone into giving me a build sheet and a deposit and I will start a New Teardrop Build #2!





Have thoroughly enjoyed this thread, I'd give anything to have your talent !! 



If you were to build another one, what would you do differently ??


----------



## Rackbuster

Tell the truth, how many nights have you slept in it in the back yard.  
It looks ready to me.
Just thought of something, put you a short piece of pipe on back corner and get a piece that will slide in it with a hook on top. Then you can get a 12 volt LED lantern that you can plug into your battery and have a light for cooking area.


----------



## 7 point

TopherAndTick said:


> Reservations made at Stephen C Walker state park for next weekend!  Going to do some paddling and fishing.  Should be a good time!



Sounds good . did you get A kayak?


----------



## T-N-T

Well, I am trying to figure a way to get a 15 foot canoe on my truck...  Might build a rack this week.  Might just go and rent 2 kayaks...  I have yet to buy.  Its coming though.


----------



## T-N-T

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have thoroughly enjoyed this thread, I'd give anything to have your talent !!
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to build another one, what would you do differently ??



Maybe build longer.  Say 2 feet?  Just to add storage inside.  But donor trailer affects length I suppose.  My donor trailer was Cheap!


----------



## T-N-T

Rackbuster said:


> Tell the truth, how many nights have you slept in it in the back yard.
> It looks ready to me.
> Just thought of something, put you a short piece of pipe on back corner and get a piece that will slide in it with a hook on top. Then you can get a 12 volt LED lantern that you can plug into your battery and have a light for cooking area.



I have in the mail a LED light to add in the rear hatch.  And in my big camper is like 3 lanterns.  Battery and gas operated.


----------



## 7 point

TopherAndTick said:


> Well, I am trying to figure a way to get a 15 foot canoe on my truck...  Might build a rack this week.  Might just go and rent 2 kayaks...  I have yet to buy.  Its coming though.



Build A rack and use it many times or rent 2 yaks and use them 1 time


----------



## T-N-T

7 point said:


> Build A rack and use it many times or rent 2 yaks and use them 1 time



Thats a sharp point you make.


----------



## 7 point

I like your new avatar Topher.


----------



## Triple C

7 point said:


> I like your new avatar Topher.



Same here!  Be a hoot to actually meet you on the highway one day.  Would recognize that little jewel from a long way off.


----------



## strutlife

You should be very proud to haul that one on the road. Very nice looking lil rig!


----------



## T-N-T

Well, the Teardrop made its first campground this weekend.  Stephen C Foster State park in Fargo GA.  AKA- Okeefenokee Swamp...
Had a blast!  Camped friday and saturday night.  The skeeters are really starting to get going good in the campground.  Had No problem with them on the water though.  I dont know why...  But they are so thick in the campground it is best to be in camper by dark.  Which is not so "teardrop camping" friendly.  But,  We pushed through.


----------



## T-N-T

This little fella stayed around the boat ramp all weekend.  Was not too interested in people.  But everyone was interested in him


----------



## Triple C

Great pics!  What did the camping neighbors think about your creation?  Bet they loved it.


----------



## T-N-T

This is the canal that leads from boat ramp to the river where you can paddle for several hours.  up to around ten miles one way I think.  and just a couple miles the other way.

Here is a 4 and a half foot gator I ran across Sun morning.  The gators are extremely tolerant of paddlers.


And then one pic of the "big" water close to the landing.  It tapers down narrower as you go though.


----------



## 7 point

I been waitin for those pics topher looks like yall had A good time. did you catch any fish?


----------



## T-N-T

Triple C said:


> Great pics!  What did the camping neighbors think about your creation?  Bet they loved it.


LOTS of looks.  No one really came around talking though.  My wife was in the tear napping while I was on the water.  She said two guys came up talking about it and the she rolled over and "shook" the camper and they hushed and walked off..  


7 point said:


> I been waitin for those pics topher looks like yall had A good time. did you catch any fish?



Only one bite in two days!?  My brother in law had two bites.  But no fish hooked.  Talked to some other fishermen,  all had bad luck.  Too much rain this week I guess.


----------



## T-N-T

Here Ya'll go.


----------



## 7 point

now your camper is complete


----------



## centerc

TopherAndTick said:


> Well,  some people I saw while researching make a short door in the very back to slide in and out from the galley.  Some people use futon mattresses and some people use Camper surplus table/bed multi piece mattresses.  I am going to buy a cheap memory foam mattress from wally world for less than $200.  Fold in half and cram through the door.  (I hope!)  I read some place that this is not too hard with the memory foam.  At least the thinner ones.  6-8 inches.  Traditional spring mattresses wont fold so that option is out.
> IF it doesnt fold I will simply cut it in half length ways and insert 2 pieces.  They say that you can saw them with an electric knife very easily.
> But the first trip might be with the air mattress we bought for thanksgiving a few years back.  Who knows I might not have to upgrade.  Then again...



We bought on of these Mattresses they come shipped rolled up like a burrito and expand when opened   We really like ours


----------



## Geffellz18

Man, thats a fine piece of work. Looks amazing!


----------



## T-N-T

Thanks again guys for your words.  I am really going to enjoy this camper.  I actually kinda wish someone would come up with offers to buy so I could build another one.  Kinda...


----------



## Triple C

GON should sponsor your next buid.  Call it the GON Teardrop by Topher...


----------



## steelshotslayer

What an awesome thread.  You do amazing work I would love to do something like this myself.  Like someone else said I would rather sleep in something like that I built with my own hands than the nicest 2 slide 60k camper you can buy.


----------



## T-N-T

Yeah as stated before,  there should be a level of satisfaction in it.  
I can tell you that first night camping I laid there with the lights on looking around with a big ol feeling of HE** YES!


----------



## centerc

TopherAndTick said:


> Thanks again guys for your words.  I am really going to enjoy this camper.  I actually kinda wish someone would come up with offers to buy so I could build another one.  Kinda...



You could cut out the wood parts and sell them to people to "Build" their own I would never be able to make the curved cuts turn out right


----------



## cjones

The final product is as amazing as the work that went into it!  Awesome job.

As an added bonus - it should stay relatively cool inside in the summer since that polished aluminum should reflect a lot of the daytime heat.

Did you find any "Man, I should have..." or "Hmm.. I think I'll add a..." after your first trip with the rig?


----------



## cjones

centerc said:


> You could cut out the wood parts and sell them to people to "Build" their own I would never be able to make the curved cuts turn out right



Bingo.  Heck, people build airplanes from kits - I don't see why someone couldn't build a camper from a kit!


----------



## T-N-T

cjones said:


> The final product is as amazing as the work that went into it!  Awesome job.
> 
> As an added bonus - it should stay relatively cool inside in the summer since that polished aluminum should reflect a lot of the daytime heat.
> 
> Did you find any "Man, I should have..." or "Hmm.. I think I'll add a..." after your first trip with the rig?



Really the only real problem on the first trip was a lack of organization above my head.  I had plans of putting a shelf in the front in the curved part but never really got to it...  I will be adding this in the future to hold my phone and keys and such.


----------



## Wheel

Great job! You'll have a lot of fun with that.


----------



## Kimbolicious

TopherAndTick said:


> View attachment 778015
> 
> View attachment 778016
> 
> Couple more views.


Looks awesome!!! Great job I have enjoyed watching you build. Now go enjoy...


----------



## BowChilling

One of the coolest builds I've seen on any forum! When I saw the first few pics I thought "That thing will look like crap"! But wow was I wrong! Awesome job man!


----------



## Cullen Bohannon

TopherAndTick said:


> Well, the Teardrop made its first campground this weekend.  Stephen C Foster State park in Fargo GA.  AKA- Okeefenokee Swamp...
> Had a blast!  Camped friday and saturday night.  The skeeters are really starting to get going good in the campground.  Had No problem with them on the water though.  I dont know why...  But they are so thick in the campground it is best to be in camper by dark.  Which is not so "teardrop camping" friendly.  But,  We pushed through.
> 
> View attachment 779099



Very, very nice place to camp.  But not so fun when a tornado rips through the campground, and leaves residual 35+mph winds through the swamp, the next day, when you're paddling a 16' tandem canoe...solo.  Sold that Penobscot canoe, right after I got back.

Cook gator shots.  They do tend to avoid humans.  Like snakes, they aren't real bright, but they ain't nearly as thtupid as many humans.  Ever watch that "marina gator" feed at dusk?  If not, then that is a very kewl visual treat.  Yeah, primordal instinct makes them really pretty clever.  Watch one, eye-to-eye, as it's very cleverly chompin' minners flushed out of grass clumps, and you will become enlightened.  

Very cool place, and for those without a good camper or tent, their cabins in late March /early April, are a heavenly place to rent.

Oh, and did I say "very cool teardrop"?  Well, I just did.


----------



## T-N-T

Cullen Bohannon said:


> Very, very nice place to camp.  But not so fun when a tornado rips through the campground, and leaves residual 35+mph winds through the swamp, the next day, when you're paddling a 16' tandem canoe...solo.  Sold that Penobscot canoe, right after I got back.
> 
> Cook gator shots.  They do tend to avoid humans.  Like snakes, they aren't real bright, but they ain't nearly as thtupid as many humans.  Ever watch that "marina gator" feed at dusk?  If not, then that is a very kewl visual treat.  Yeah, primordal instinct makes them really pretty clever.  Watch one, eye-to-eye, as it's very cleverly chompin' minners flushed out of grass clumps, and you will become enlightened.
> 
> Very cool place, and for those without a good camper or tent, their cabins in late March /early April, are a heavenly place to rent.
> 
> Oh, and did I say "very cool teardrop"?  Well, I just did.



I truly enjoyed Stephen C Foster State Park.  I will return.
As for the feeding gator at dusk, I plan on trying to catch some of that frenzy next time I visit.  Thanks for the heads up the action!
And as always,  thank you to all who post up the compliments!  I do appreciate them all!


----------



## Cullen Bohannon

Just don't get caught feeding them (speaking from experience, 25 years ago) lol.  At least that ranger was cool, and invited us to watch him play some MTB on his guitar (yesss,  he could have joined in with the band - that good).

About 17 years ago, the gator I watched was naturally "thumbing" grass clumps on one side, while gently catching whatever swam out on the other side.  Very methodical, and extremely cool to watch, from 2' away.  Pretty amazing.


----------



## T-N-T

Yeah,  I did notice the gator in the "harbor" Ill call it, was more tolerant of close observation...  I would like to see what you speak of.


----------



## Cullen Bohannon

TopherAndTick said:


> Yeah,  I did notice the gator in the "harbor" Ill call it, was more tolerant of close observation...  I would like to see what you speak of.



I took my daughter there when she was 5.  She accidentally slid off of her bike, nearly slid down into the water, right in front of a big gator, and ol' Dad nearly left a skidmark in his shorts, flying to grab her and stop her from going into the water.  I knew a gator ain't gonna mess with something as big or bigger than it (really - they won't).  We later went back and watched the "feeding scene", right at dusk.  Very cool, and I was very impressed and amazed that the seeming intelligence of a very "dumb" critter.  Pretty smart of it, I thought.  Very methodical and delicate.  And pretty amazing to watch.  And some people kill every snake they see.  I like to marvel in nature.  Pretty good stuff to watch.


----------



## Dub

Extremely cool build.

You are gifted.  That is going to be great on those hunting trips!


----------



## T-N-T

I bought a small window A/C from Walmart two days ago.  Will be installing it soon.  I will post pics...


----------



## T-N-T

Here are some shots of the hole cut out...  Notice the "big" camper in the background.
Then a front and rear of the unit installed.
I drilled some holes in the bottom to direct condensation out.  Then drilled large holes in the wood.  Letting it run now to see how it does.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Something tells me that's gonna run you outta there lol


----------



## hummdaddy

nice build,should last a long time to come....


----------



## T-N-T




----------



## Triple C

This has been such a fun thread to follow.  Love the A/C install.


----------



## T-N-T

So today I cut two holes in the floor behind the AC.  I siliconed two small fans down to blow hot air from the "Exhaust" of the AC out the floor.  Tomorrow I will build a "shroud" around the AC to the fans and floor.  I have a stainless louvered vent in the mail to go in the side wall of the camper to let fresh air in.  This should keep the AC from over heating and keep it blowing cold even with the hatch closed up tight...
Should.


----------



## T-N-T

[/attach]
Her is a view of the exhaust fans and the shroud around them. I installed the knobs that turn on the fans on the lid.  
Getting closer...


----------



## T-N-T

Built a box to keep the mattress off of the intake on the AC


Inside view of the vent installed in side wall to let fresh air into the unit so it can circulate through the condenser.   Also installed some receptacles.


Outside view of vent to let in air.  It is actually a vent made for boats to let air into the motor compartment.  Stainless.


And finally got some storage over head on the nose of the tear.  And a cell phone charging receptacle.


----------



## T-N-T

I am trying to figure out a solid plan to go to the mountains (the whole reason for building) in the next few weeks.  Hope I can get the details nailed down soon!


----------



## whitetaco02

Looks great!


----------



## T-N-T

The camper is now in the marketplace...  Sad times.  But I must move on.  Who knows maybe to a new build?


----------



## 13ptbuck

What did you use to cover the seam between the roof and side walls to keep water from getting in between the aluminum sideing and the plywood?  Great build.  I am thinking of building off a old pop-up my brother in law is giving me.  You have given me lots of cool ideas.  Sorry to see you sale it.


----------



## T-N-T

It is a trim that is rather costly for what it is.....   Aluminum I bout off the ol net.  Has pre drilled screw holes in the top and just a small lip on the side.  Bends fairly easily.  Google teardrop parts, or trim or something like that.  You will find a couple of guys selling.

I dont really want to sell it,  but if I do, I will likely build another one in the future.  I love the thing.  To those who tent camp, or dont mind not having "all" the luxuries of home, I recommend a teardrop!


----------



## Randy

What's on the bottom to protect all this wood from wet roads?


----------



## T-N-T

Randy said:


> What's on the bottom to protect all this wood from wet roads?



I dont know the "brand" anymore.....  But, I rolled on a creeper under the whole camper and brushed (heavily) some external grade polyurethane.


----------



## T-N-T

SOLD SOLD SOLD.

Im sad.  Sellers remorse is setting in.  

I will make it through though.  The girl who bought it really was grinning from ear to ear when she paid,  so I feel good about it in a way.


----------



## RossVegas

Sorry to see it go.  You had a pretty sweet setup.  Good work.


----------



## sparky

I guess you know you can sell as many as you can build a lot of us are lacking in skills or time or place to build one


----------



## buckshot14

This looks great. You are going to have something to be proud of for sure !!! Wish I had the skills to build one.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

He already sold it and on to another project


----------



## T-N-T

I have been kicking ideas around about building another one guys.  Gotta pace myself...
But the next one will be for keeps,  it will be longer and have a roof rack.


----------



## FishermanSailor

Stumbled onto to this thread today.  TnT this was an incredible build.  You've got mad skills. Sorry you had to let it go.  This was like a movie when the hero dies in the end.  I hope you get to build another one very soon.


----------



## T-N-T

FishermanSailor said:


> Stumbled onto to this thread today.  TnT this was an incredible build.  You've got mad skills. Sorry you had to let it go.  This was like a movie when the hero dies in the end.  I hope you get to build another one very soon.



Im sad about it.  I loved it because I birthed it.  But, it was not exactly like I wanted...  The next one will be much more to my liking.  But I did get a brand new travel trailer.  Sooo,  I am not in the biggest rush to get building.


----------



## s.anderson

I put my heart and sole in building mine.   I use it all the time and it's my favorite way to camp.

Here's my build to give you some ideas:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=411111&highlight=teardrop


----------



## blood on the ground

Awesome thread man! You got skills for sure!


----------



## T.P.

TopherAndTick said:


> SOLD SOLD SOLD.
> 
> Im sad.  Sellers remorse is setting in.
> 
> I will make it through though.  The girl who bought it really was grinning from ear to ear when she paid,  so I feel good about it in a way.



What'd she look like? Was she single? You got pics? I'm looking for a girl with a camper.


----------



## T-N-T

T.P. said:


> What'd she look like? Was she single? You got pics? I'm looking for a girl with a camper.



I didnt get a pic.  But she was attractive.
And sorry, I dont have her number anymore.


----------



## lbzdually

TopherAndTick said:


> I didnt get a pic.  But she was attractive.
> And sorry, I dont have her number anymore.



I could hear the air coming out of TP from here.


----------



## T-N-T

lbzdually said:


> I could hear the air coming out of TP from here.



I know what town she lives in.  He could just go there and ride the roads till he sees the tear in the driveway,...


----------



## akaGoldminer

*sawtooth XL teardrop build*

My cousin and I are about to start 2 matching trailers using this plan.  Your build gave us some good ideas. Check out tnttt.com for the Sawtooth XL build thread.


----------

